# All Those Plastic Bottles!!! - Restricted



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Well no more or hopefully less in Bundanoon in NSW southcoast hinterland.
NSW town launches world-first bottle ban

Some great moves by the town re:
. Water Stations and Reuseable Bundy bottles
[Maybe a double winner for the town there if you have to buy them!]
. Chilled Water free in stores.

Great to see something practical being done to control fantastic plastic nightmares for the manufacturing and landfill resources consumed not to mention the pollution of landscapes, waterways and seas/oceans and their shores.


----------



## mr.brightside (Oct 22, 2009)

Its nice to hear that some people are really serious about making a change in favor for our environment. I just hope in the upcoming years the world will follow the good example of a town in NSW (Bundanoon)


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

That's good! I'm in favor on banning plastic bottle to save mother nature and to protect our ozone layer for which we are experiencing climate change (global warming). Of course there are some people don't have discipline by throwing plastic bottles anywhere even without trash cans.


----------



## mr.brightside (Oct 22, 2009)

Me and my family had a nice holidays and I noticed that there's more plastic bottles in every celebrations every year than any fireworks display all through out the year. I just hope more and more people knows hoe to properly dispose those plastic bottles.


----------



## byron (Jan 3, 2010)

how will it work though, we need the bottles sometimes


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The town [ as tiny start at that] has voted to boycott the normal bottled water supplies Byron


> Free water stations on the main street and school were turned on for the first time, while `Bundy-on-Tap' reusable bottles went on sale across the town.
> 
> The four water stations will be open 24 hours a day.
> 
> Free chilled water will also be available in the town's stores.


I suppose you can also do what many do and that's refill existing plastic bottles [ for a few times at least before the algae/bacteria/fungus becomes too noticeable].


----------



## martina_green (Mar 3, 2010)

I think it's a great start! We can't save the world in 1 day! So let's do it step by step and (I hope) it will work.
My new fave page is Green Times - Online Eco Friendly Journal, News and Directory . They give so many informations from A to Z about making our world and life greener. I love it


----------



## Afterhourcourier (Apr 13, 2010)

Its really a positive change. And I think mother earth will be us for ever.


----------



## alvin19 (Jan 4, 2011)

we must support this act... we should be more responsible in all the things we were doing because we are the one's affected whenever mother nature is being abused.. its one way to start changing for the better, giving love and respect to mother nature is one of the best gifts we can teach and offer to the next generations for our grand daughters and grand sons.. lets act as one for loving and caring for mother nature...


----------



## vicshepardnrs (Feb 20, 2011)

Plastic is the slow killer of this environment and in turn human kind.
________
Vic


----------

